# Strawberry cough !



## NickIsHigh (Jan 28, 2013)

As I sit here and write this post I am packing the second bowl am I'm currently on an ipad with this amazing buds broken up at the top very good high more of Stoney focus kinda high kinda makes me feel free ya know? I know I know you are probably thinking this dude is all over the place but more or less the high is I just wanted to post what I was thinking if that makes sence


----------



## Panelata (Jan 28, 2013)

Am I correct in assuming that you are indeed vouching for Strawberry Cough . Most truths are spoken when one is high so this will probably be a strain to add to my wishlist, which breeder is this from?What was it like to grow in terms of ease and time?

Keep happy


----------



## NickIsHigh (Jan 28, 2013)

I couldn't tell ya ATM I got it from a friend who grows for me :/ currently can't start a grow until next month


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 28, 2013)

I had some Strawberry cough later in the year last year from a reliable source that usually has top shelf. it was meh at best. YMMV though, but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## CrimsonN9NE (Jan 29, 2013)

what kind of medical effect does strawberry put off? thats a pure sativa right?


----------



## VILLAIN (Jan 30, 2013)

CrimsonN9NE said:


> what kind of medical effect does strawberry put off? thats a pure sativa right?


80% sativa/20 indica, you do feel a little bit of the stoney effect but its mostly a very uplifting you're up in the clouds feeling, music sounds great. A very blissful strain good balance between sativa and indica qualities.

to answer your question, strawberry cough is a great strain for anxiety/depression.


----------



## Doctor.THC (Jan 30, 2013)

Recently came through here, absolutely loved it!


----------

